# Reduce exhaust noise inside car?



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Got a question, now this may sound really dumb but here goes.

I Had my HKS Sport catback put on last week. My question is: Is there a way to reduce the amount of noise heard inside the car? The exhaust sounds great and everything, but driving 160 miles a day to and from work, the droning noise tends to be a bit bothersome, especially at 2am when I'm going home. It's not really loud, but is loud enough to be an annoyance, at times.

I had thought about adding Dynamat to my floorboards, thinking this may help. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Fuel (Jan 19, 2004)

I've seen many ppl add resonators to their cat back to quiet it. I'm considering doing the same.


----------



## SLOsentra (Jul 25, 2006)

Dynamat would probibly be your most practical option towards reducing sound levels. Plus its great for your sound resonance in the car.

But, it's pricey retail; I use to work at Best Buy, and we generally got a 70-80% discount on it. Thats how marked up dynamat is. So in the least, I'd ebay it; if not, find it at some kind of whole sale lot or something.

Good luck.

-SLO


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i saw this "edead" on ebay, a lot cheaper than dynamat. reviews said they work fine if you ley it on the floor, just don't put it on the trunk lid cause they fall apart.


----------

